# creatine when cutting



## premo (Aug 20, 2010)

does taking creatine when cutting help keep muscle ? or is protein intake the only thing that determines that


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 20, 2010)

You should take creatine even while cutting to help keep your muscle full especially on a low carb diet. And you will ALWAYS need protein.


----------



## premo (Aug 20, 2010)

besides looking fuller what benifts will creatine give the me whilst cutting


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 20, 2010)

Keep your strength up.


----------



## LAM (Aug 20, 2010)

a good creatine like Kre Alk and not a cheap creatine monohydrate with excess sodium is optimum for cutting.  the increased levels of intramuscular hydration create a more anabolic environment in the muscle cell adding lipolysis.  creatine is a very useful supplement it can pretty much used during any phase of a training cycle.


----------



## premo (Aug 20, 2010)

why does monohydrate not do this also


----------



## nni (Aug 20, 2010)

premo said:


> why does monohydrate not do this also



it does. the only difference between creatine mono and kre-alk is that kre-alk is ph buffered. as long as kre-alk actually works, they should both perform in exactly the same way.


----------



## MDR (Aug 20, 2010)

Creapure mono works well for me, and is very cheap.


----------



## gopro (Aug 25, 2010)

I always use creatine while cutting...and since I switched from straight mono-hydrate to Kre-Alkalyn 4 years ago, I have been able to use it right till the day of a show with no ill effects.

CM works for me, but only at a dose of 5-10 grams per day and at the cost of stomach upset and bloat.

KA works the same as far as "benefits," but without the negative effects.

But regardless of what creatine you choose...use it while cutting as well!


----------



## Gawd (Aug 26, 2010)

Works great while cutting.
10g of Creatine Mono always works well for me.  But I don't get bloat or upset stomach from it like some people seem to.


----------



## blergs. (Aug 26, 2010)

I use it while cutting.
I think its great.
*Ancient Strength* a few pills  aday split up threw day along with a few protein drinks and your good.


----------



## cobalt (Aug 30, 2010)

Creatine has had a definite effect on my training when dieting...in a positive way.
Strength retention for sure.


----------



## Vpower (Aug 30, 2010)

I have always had great results with Creatine, and you can't go wrong with adding Amino acids in the mix.  That would be ideal for someone keeping up their strength gains while cutting.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 30, 2010)

LAM said:


> a good creatine like Kre Alk and not a cheap creatine monohydrate with excess sodium is optimum for cutting.  the increased levels of intramuscular hydration create a more anabolic environment in the muscle cell adding lipolysis.  creatine is a very useful supplement it can pretty much used during any phase of a training cycle.



Can you offer some proven data on how a "cheap creatine monohydrate" is inferior to what you're recommending? 

To the OP, you're best bet is to use creatine monohydrate all the time, and if you're on a cut, I recommend upping the protein intake 10 to 20% above maintanence, but stay within your caloric intake to drop the weight. Remember, you can survive without carbs, but you need fat and protein.


----------



## Built (Aug 30, 2010)

gopro said:


> I always use creatine while cutting...and since I switched from straight mono-hydrate to Kre-Alkalyn 4 years ago, I have been able to use it right till the day of a show with no ill effects.
> 
> CM works for me, but only at a dose of 5-10 grams per day and at the cost of stomach upset and bloat.


This is SO odd. I have never had any such problems with any brand of ordinary monohydrate, and I load 25g over the course of the day on carbup days. 




Gawd said:


> Works great while cutting.
> 10g of Creatine Mono always works well for me.  But I don't get bloat or upset stomach from it like some people seem to.





LAM said:


> a good creatine like Kre Alk and not a cheap creatine monohydrate with excess sodium is optimum for cutting.





juggernaut said:


> Can you offer some proven data on how a "cheap creatine monohydrate" is inferior to what you're recommending?


 I'd like to her this, too. 

As an aside, you actually want the sodium while cutting. It helps hold water in your muscle cells. In fact, salt is the cheapest anabolic you can get. 


LAM said:


> the increased levels of intramuscular hydration create a more anabolic environment in the muscle cell adding lipolysis.  creatine is a very useful supplement it can pretty much used during any phase of a training cycle.


Agreed on this part. Ordinary, cheap creatine monohydrate has a great deal of research behind this statement. 



premo said:


> why does monohydrate not do this also





nni said:


> it does. the only difference between creatine mono and kre-alk is that kre-alk is ph buffered. as long as kre-alk actually works, they should both perform in exactly the same way.



Thanks for this nni. What evidence is there that kre-alk works at least as well as monohydrate btw? I have certainly not read anything that suggests it works better than monohydrate, and it's more expensive. 



MDR said:


> Creapure mono works well for me, and is very cheap.





juggernaut said:


> To the OP, you're best bet is to use creatine monohydrate all the time, and if you're on a cut, I recommend upping the protein intake 10 to 20% above maintanence, but stay within your caloric intake to drop the weight. Remember, you can survive without carbs, but you need fat and protein.





I'll add that it can be a very good idea to load creatine monohydrate while carb-loading. It enhances glucose uptake, which becomes progressively impaired over the course of a cut (recall insulin resistance kicks in during a prolonged deficit as the body tries to protect itself from the "famine"). For carbups, I'll typically load 25g of creatine, 5 grams at a time with starchy meals.


----------



## gopro (Aug 30, 2010)

Built said:


> This is SO odd. I have never had any such problems with any brand of ordinary monohydrate, and I load 25g over the course of the day on carbup days.



Lucky You! 10 grams sends me to the bathroom way too many times! LOL.


----------



## thato (Aug 30, 2010)

One of my friends says that creatine does help him cut but I would not try this for myself as I think creatine pulls in more water meaning you would not be as cut as one would desire. Perhaps it also has to do with your genes


----------



## Built (Aug 30, 2010)

gopro said:


> Lucky You! 10 grams sends me to the bathroom way too many times! LOL.



Must be my superior genes. 

Seriously, I hear about the odd person having trouble with creatine monohydrate, but most of 'em had trouble with the premix; too much sugar. Not all though; I'm sure there isn't a supplement or a food out there that doesn't make somebody uncomfortable. 

My mom's eighty, and I have her taking a teaspoon a day. Helps brain, heart function, also helps improve insulin sensitivity.


----------



## unclem (Aug 30, 2010)

i took muscletechs creatine stuff and shit myself but other brands didnt do that, wtf. maybe it was something muscletech used.


----------



## LAM (Aug 30, 2010)

cheaply manufactured creatine products contain various fillers, sodium salts, dihydrotriazine, dicyandiamide, etc...


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 31, 2010)

Built said:


> Must be my superior genes.
> 
> Seriously, I hear about the odd person having trouble with creatine monohydrate, but most of 'em had trouble with the premix; too much sugar. Not all though; I'm sure there isn't a supplement or a food out there that doesn't make somebody uncomfortable.
> 
> My mom's eighty, and I have her taking a teaspoon a day. *Helps brain, heart function, also helps improve insulin sensitivity*.


I knew that!

I only take in creatine mono with a post workout carb (basmati rice, or oats with a teaspon of dextrose, or All in 1, which contains creatine mono anyway. The premixed powders contain crappy ingredients that make me feel like I dove into a candy factory. Not good. Plus, the terrible aftertaste.


----------



## gopro (Aug 31, 2010)

Built said:


> Must be my superior genes.
> 
> Seriously, I hear about the odd person having trouble with creatine monohydrate, but most of 'em had trouble with the premix; too much sugar. Not all though; I'm sure there isn't a supplement or a food out there that doesn't make somebody uncomfortable.
> 
> My mom's eighty, and I have her taking a teaspoon a day. Helps brain, heart function, also helps improve insulin sensitivity.



LOL...it must be! All I can say is I am so happy to have discovered KA 4 years ago! 1.5 to 3 grams per day and I am golden!


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 31, 2010)

^


----------



## JMRQ (Aug 31, 2010)

I take a scoop of NO-Xplode every day in the morning which apparently has creatine in it, so is that enough for creatine per day ???


----------



## Built (Sep 1, 2010)

gopro said:


> Lucky You! 10 grams sends me to the bathroom way too many times! LOL.





Built said:


> Must be my superior genes.





gopro said:


> LOL...it must be! All I can say is I am so happy to have discovered KA 4 years ago! 1.5 to 3 grams per day and I am golden!


And by "superior genes", I mean the ones that kept me obese for twenty years before I figured out that not everybody needs AM oatmeal and six meals a day - especially fat chicks! 

gopro, you're a delicate flower.


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 1, 2010)

Built said:


> gopro, you're a delicate flower.



aw.


----------



## gopro (Sep 1, 2010)

Built said:


> And by "superior genes", I mean the ones that kept me obese for twenty years before I figured out that not everybody needs AM oatmeal and six meals a day - especially fat chicks!
> 
> gopro, you're a delicate flower.



Heck, whatever your genes, you learned damn well how to work with them!

And yes...I may be 240 lbs, but I am damned delicate!


----------



## Built (Sep 1, 2010)

gopro said:


> Heck, whatever your genes, you learned damn well how to work with them!
> 
> And yes...I may be 240 lbs, but I am damned delicate!


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 2, 2010)

MA, would you think that people are former fatties (such as you and I) are stronger than both mesos and ectos? 
To the OP, I apologize, but this question was asked to me by one of my endo clients. The guy had a similar question about creatine mono and all the other brands. I told him to use basic stuff and not fall for the gimmicky stuff. All it does is burn a hole in your pocket, makes you seem a bit more gullible and you fall for silly perks. Mono is cheap, effective and it is basically the one that is used in mostly all researched studies.


----------



## vortrit (Sep 2, 2010)

JMRQ said:


> I take a scoop of NO-Xplode every day in the morning which apparently has creatine in it, so is that enough for creatine per day ???



I never could figure out how much creatine was in NO-Xplode. I usually use some creatine mono in addition.


----------



## MDR (Sep 2, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> MA, would you think that people are former fatties (such as you and I) are stronger than both mesos and ectos?
> To the OP, I apologize, but this question was asked to me by one of my endo clients. The guy had a similar question about creatine mono and all the other brands. I told him to use basic stuff and not fall for the gimmicky stuff. All it does is burn a hole in your pocket, makes you seem a bit more gullible and you fall for silly perks. Mono is cheap, effective and it is basically the one that is used in mostly all researched studies.



I hope you are right about the formeer fatties, Juggernaut.  I'm a card-carrying member of that club myself.


----------



## legend 84 (Sep 17, 2010)

Built said:


> My mom's eighty, and I have her taking a teaspoon a day. Helps brain, heart function, also helps improve insulin sensitivity.



I'm sorry that I can't remember the source but I've read a lot about how creatine helps with function like this. The article I'm referring to also stated how it slows the progression of Parkinson's disease. It does not heal it, but like I said it is supposed to slow the rate in which the disease progresses.


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Sep 19, 2010)

JMRQ said:


> I take a scoop of NO-Xplode every day in the morning which apparently has creatine in it, so is that enough for creatine per day ???



No


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Sep 19, 2010)

Creatine also burns extra cals so it would help with a cut. It has many benefits for cutting most have already been mentioned.


----------



## Built (Sep 19, 2010)

Creatine burns calories?

Serious? Got a link?


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Sep 19, 2010)

Built said:


> Creatine burns calories?
> 
> Serious? Got a link?



Not anymore. It was on my old computer that crashed. Its not substantial. If I remember right it was under 100 extra a day.


----------

